# Anus



## Kassandra (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope this is in the right place (Sorry if not) 
Despite keeping rabbits and going to animal college i'm really really at a loss! 
What should a rabbit anus look like? 
As my boy has what looks like split skin? to the side, not in the center. Is this his bum if not any ideas? 
Or should I just get him to a vet ASAP? 
He is well and happy and as mad as ever! I'm just really worried!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 3, 2008)

It's really hard to visual what you're talking about. Can you post a photo? Without a photo, it's really impossible to venture a guess on whether or not you're describing an abnormal condition. Rabbits do have scent glands on either side of the genitals - perhaps that is what you are referring to???????????

Pam


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

It sounds like you are looking at the little slits/skin folds on the sides of the genital area that the scent glands are in.

The anus looks like...well not much really! It's a little furry hole, if you push on either side of it, it opens up a little more to show skin.


----------



## Kassandra (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes Good Point 
I will get a picture up as soon asap. x


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 4, 2008)

You may have posted your last post while NZminilops posted hers here. She looks her bunnies over so often, that I know she is dead on with her discription, is that what it looks like to you?


----------



## Kassandra (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes! Thats what it looks like! Oh Thank you all so much! 
Can they get dirt in them? If so is it okay to clean it out.? :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 4, 2008)

Pam's right, a photo would help....

They don't really get "dirt" in them, but the oil they produce can accumulate and turn dark. You can clean out the little "pockets" on either side of the anus with a cotton swab and a little baby oil or mineral oil. Be very gentle and don't force the skin apart. If you sort of "roll" the swab it will seperate the skin and clean it. Don't get upset if a nasty smell comes out. It's perfectly normal. (Yeah, some of us have to wear a gas mask around certain boys...LOL!)


----------

